# Huge Huntsman ID



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys. I was camping up at Moreton a while ago and we came across one centipede (no photos) and this hhuuuge huntsman that we captured. Anybody know what it might be? It's probably the biggest I've seen..



























Sorry for the rubbish pictures, I'm considerably frightened of it hahaha


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 25, 2007)

Meh you didn't Pick it up? i love holding Big huntsman's gets the Adrenalin running lol


----------



## mines bigger (Nov 25, 2007)

its only a little one though and your a chicken put your hand in there


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 25, 2007)

That Isn't little mate.......


----------



## mines bigger (Nov 25, 2007)

it is compared to the ones around here


----------



## JasonL (Nov 25, 2007)

Isopeda immanis


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Jason


----------



## Chris89 (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you keeping it? Or is it just in there for the pictures?


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Keeping it, as I borught it home. But about 2 hours ago I realised that's illegal 'cause Moreton is a national park... So I feel bad about that but there isn't anything I can do.


----------



## Chris89 (Nov 25, 2007)

Drive back to release it? LOL


----------



## Leigh (Nov 25, 2007)

jesus, thats a big spider o.0

sorry to state the obvious but i hate spiders, can't stand them, scare crap outta me...


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 25, 2007)

*Official ID: food for my Oscars. We've caught three this weekend alone and they have all gone for a very quick swim followed by a blasting chomp.*


----------



## norris (Nov 25, 2007)

Grey huntsman, I wouldn't have been game enough to catch one that big. I've seen bigger though. I wonder what their max size is.


----------



## Renee (Nov 25, 2007)

creeeeeeepy


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Nah, I gave him one cricket and went to Melbourne for four days. It was gone when I got back and there is a big cricket in there with him. He's very boring. Just sits on the wall the entire time.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Few little pedelings died and one of my scorps, too... No idea what happened. So there is room in the zoo.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 25, 2007)

crazy crazy crazy!!! you definately won't get a gf to sleep over anytime soon! lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

I could tell a hilarious story... But I will be infracted... 

I'm sure you can guess.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 25, 2007)

hehe i probably could but pm me it so u don't get in trouble lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Not happening...

Here are the pieces you can pieace together yourself

Drunken evening
Brought a girl to my house to chat and get to know eachother better
Scorpion escaped


----------



## darkangel (Nov 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

Alot of screaming and mood ruining ensued...


----------



## luke.r.s (Nov 25, 2007)

lol phil, i can sympathise - a 6 foot snake (taking a stroll from its enclosure) also doesn't help the mood when its im my bed with me and my girl freind


----------

